# miniupnpd25277: DIOCGETSTATUS: Operation not supported by de



## cybermerlin (Mar 17, 2014)

```
uname -a
FreeBSD ghost.ittown 10.0-RELEASE FreeBSD 10.0-RELEASE #0 r260789: Fri Jan 17 01:46:25 UTC 2014
```


```
Mar 18 00:08:28 ghost miniupnpd25277: DIOCGETSTATUS: Operation not supported by device
Mar 18 00:08:28 ghost kernel: Mar 18 00:08:28 ghost miniupnpd25277: DIOCGETSTATUS: Operation not supported by device
Mar 18 00:08:28 ghost miniupnpd25277: Failed to init redirection engine. EXITING
Mar 18 00:08:28 ghost kernel: Mar 18 00:08:28 ghost miniupnpd25277: Failed to init redirection engine. EXITING
```


----------



## trh411 (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: miniupnpd25277: DIOCGETSTATUS: Operation not supported b*

Is this a fresh install of FreeBSD-10.0-RELEASE and/or net/miniuppnpd or an upgrade from FreeBSD-9x with net/miniupnpd already installed? If an upgrade did you re-install net/miniupnpd after the OS upgrade?

Is this i386 or amd64?

net/miniupnpd was updated to 1.8.20140310 on 3/15. If you are not running the latest version, you might try upgrading to see if that clears your problem.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 18, 2014)

*Re: miniupnpd25277: DIOCGETSTATUS: Operation not supported b*

Please also post your /usr/local/etc/miniupnpd.conf.


----------



## cybermerlin (Mar 18, 2014)

*Re: miniupnpd25277: DIOCGETSTATUS: Operation not supported b*

upgrade from FreeBSD 9.x

```
miniupnpd-1.8_1,1           =  up-to-date with port
```


```
# WAN network interface
ext_ifname=nfe0
# if the WAN interface has several IP addresses, you
# can specify the one to use below
#ext_ip=

# there can be multiple listening ips for receiving SSDP traffic.
# the 1st IP is also used for UPnP Soap traffic.
#listening_ip= 192.168.0.61 
listening_ip=192.168.13.1

# port for HTTP (descriptions and SOAP) traffic. set 0 for autoselect.
port=8081

# path to the unix socket used to communicate with MiniSSDPd
# If running, MiniSSDPd will manage M-SEARCH answering.
# default is /var/run/minissdpd.sock
#minissdpdsocket=/var/run/minissdpd.sock

# enable NAT-PMP support (default is no)
enable_natpmp=yes

# lease file location
#lease_file=/var/log/upnp.leases

# bitrates reported by daemon in bits per second
bitrate_up=524288
bitrate_down=524288

# "secure" mode : when enabled, UPnP client are allowed to add mappings only
# to their IP. (default is yes)
secure_mode=yes

# default presentation url is http address on port 80
#presentation_url=

# report system uptime instead of daemon uptime
system_uptime=yes

# unused rules cleaning.
# never remove any rule before this threshold for the number
# of redirections is exceeded. default to 20
#clean_ruleset_threshold=10
# clean process work interval in seconds. default to 0 (disabled).
# a 600 seconds (10 minutes) interval makes sense
clean_ruleset_interval=600

# notify interval in seconds default is 30 seconds.
#notify_interval=240

# log packets in pf
#packet_log=no
# ALTQ queue in pf
# filter rules must be used for this to be used.
# compile with PF_ENABLE_FILTER_RULES (see config.h file)
#queue=queue_name1

# uuid : generated by the install a new one can be created with
# uuidgen
uuid=...........

# UPnP permission rules
# (allow|deny) (external port range) ip/mask (internal port range)
# A port range is <min port>-<max port> or <port> if there is only
# one port in the range.
# ip/mask format must be nn.nn.nn.nn/nn
allow 1024-65535 192.168.13.0/24 1024-65535
#allow 1024-65535 10.0.2.0/24 1024-65535
deny 0-65535 0.0.0.0/0 0-65535
```


----------



## trh411 (Mar 18, 2014)

*Re: miniupnpd25277: DIOCGETSTATUS: Operation not supported b*



			
				cybermerlin said:
			
		

> ```
> miniupnpd-1.8_1,1           =  up-to-date with port
> ```
> Your installation of net/miniupnpd might be up-to-date with your ports tree, but your ports tree is not up-to-date. I show:
> ...


You did not state whether or not you re-installed net/miniupnpd after you upgraded from FreeBSD-9.x to FreeBSD-10.0. If not, you should.


----------



## cybermerlin (Mar 19, 2014)

*Re: miniupnpd25277: DIOCGETSTATUS: Operation not supported b*

After another update all right.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 20, 2014)

*Re: miniupnpd25277: DIOCGETSTATUS: Operation not supported b*

You have to rebuild or reinstall _all_ ports after a major upgrade.


----------



## cybermerlin (Mar 20, 2014)

*Re: miniupnpd25277: DIOCGETSTATUS: Operation not supported b*

yep
after some freebsd-update i upgrade all there
mb this error was fixed in the latest ver miniupnpd


----------

